# Wanna play a game?



## JoryGriffin (Dec 9, 2008)

Guess who!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

Porcupine Tree...?


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah Porcupine tree, that's too easy, try this:


----------



## sami (Dec 9, 2008)

^ [action=sami]doesn't want to attempt that[/action]


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

Meshuggah


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 9, 2008)

Randy said:


> Meshuggah



Yeah!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 9, 2008)

^He's good. Your turn


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> ^He's good. Your turn



Thank you.

Here's an easy one, but I was itching to do it:


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't recognise those faces.

I guess I lost?


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Dec 9, 2008)

Genghis Tron!


----------



## sami (Dec 9, 2008)

Randy said:


> Meshuggah



O_O Damn, that was good!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2008)

Sami, Your sig is sooo Badass


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

sami said:


> O_O Damn, that was good!







ZachTheRipper said:


> Genghis Tron!



Correct!


----------



## sami (Dec 9, 2008)

okay, how bout this one?








EDIT: This thread shoulda been made in the Music Disc so that I could give reps


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

Arch Enemy


----------



## sami (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, i figured that one would be easy. lemme see if i can think up of something good.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

That one actually took a descent amount of thought, TBH.


----------



## sami (Dec 9, 2008)

[action=sami]had fun making this one, lol.[/action]


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

I can tell you did.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

sami said:


> [action=sami]had fun making this one, lol.[/action]



"Wizard kills Robot"?? 


I have no clue


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 10, 2008)

sami said:


> * sami had fun making this one, lol.



That'd be Electric Wizard my fine sir.


... I think?


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

I see a witch, lightning (magic?), skull and cross bones (poison? death?), and a transformer (autobot? robot?)....


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

nope, not Electric Wizard. 

how bout version 2?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

Uhhh.....Decipticons? lol

this one is way hard it seems 


Tear for Fears??


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

autowizard deathbot-0 ?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> autowizard deathbot-0 ?



 is that a real band?






Sorry for the stupid question if not.  lol


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

they have to be real bands? crap

*sarcasm*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> they have to be real bands? crap
> 
> *sarcasm*



 I just never hear of them if it is real


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

hint: Both Transformers share part of the same name.

and it is definitely a real band!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

Deathspell Omega!


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> Deathspell Omega!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

sami said:


> hint: Both Transformers share part of the same name.
> 
> and it is definitely a real band!


Wow, I need to start watching transformers again  





JoryGriffin said:


> Deathspell Omega!



that seems right. from the pic to me  But I don't know


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> Deathspell Omega!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

another easy one to keep the game rolling


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

gonna have to think about this one. MS Paint FTW!



twiztedchild said:


> Tear for Fears??


WTF


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ it's not paint... it's just bad photoshop


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

Happywood Balloon??? 



 I suck at this game


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

you'll be shocked to hear, it isn't happywood balloon :O


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> you'll be shocked to hear, it isn't happywood balloon :O



 NOOOO!!!!!





I thought about making a band called "Death By Kittens"  I know Off topic


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

The Smiling Jenga Party-Balloons...


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ One word correct


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

Ummm... *Bloc Party*


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

Randy said:


> Ummm... *Bloc Party*



 i suck so bad at this
i havnt had a clue at any of them so far


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

Bloc Party it is ;D


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2008)

This is fucking awesome. Its really hard to think like that though.


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking it was Block Party, but I've never heard of that band name before...

------------


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

Carcass?


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

damn!!!  that was easy for ya


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 10, 2008)

haha 2 secs I got one


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

nuther easy one then:


----------



## cev (Dec 10, 2008)

NOFX?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

cev said:


> NOFX?



totally is


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

yeap!! lol






[action=sami]is having too much fun now[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz?


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

nopers!


----------



## S-O (Dec 10, 2008)

The Bee Gees!


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 10, 2008)

Afrofly?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

Soulfly?


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Soulfly?



DAMN YOU!!!! 

*This:*


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Soulfly?



thats fucking brillient


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

yeap!! soulfly it is


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

i suck at guessing them so i made one


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

^ 



ZeroSignal said:


> *This:*



Cycled Earth? no idea ?_?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

TimSE said:


> thats fucking brillient



Cheers bro.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

iv put alot of my brain power into this one


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 10, 2008)

Nevermore.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

I suddenly remembered when some time ago, Virgin Records Photoshopped a large scene with a lot (I want to say 50) of their signed artists portrayed in this kind of manor. For example, they had some guy with a hammer smashing pumpkins, and Alice from Alice in Wonderland was wrapped up in chains. I Googled it, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> Nevermore.



ffs


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

get this then!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

I found it, but it's small.

Virgin - Exercise Your Music Muscle - Solved on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I suddenly remembered when some time ago, Virgin Records Photoshopped a large scene with a lot (I want to say 50) of their signed artists portrayed in this kind of manor. For example, they had some guy with a hammer smashing pumpkins, and Alice from Alice in Wonderland was wrapped up in chains. I Googled it, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

^haha, I remember that!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 10, 2008)

Randy said:


> *This:*


 
Did we get an answer for this one?... cuz i have no friggin clue!


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2008)

Nopers, no answer yet! Same with TimSE's waterfall pic.

I'm going to practice right after I get off work, so here's a few I had waiting:










*^has 2 possibilities*


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Motorhead/Machine Head was easy enough, but I'm not sure about the other two.


----------



## gaunten (Dec 10, 2008)

I made a shitty mspaint one, and it's embarassingly easy:


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Pink Floyd?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 10, 2008)

The man above hath sniped me.


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2008)

sami said:


>


 
Living Color?


----------



## gaunten (Dec 10, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Pink Floyd?


 
did you even need the question mark? 

Edit: here's a new one. shouldn't be to hard:


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess it was kind of a rhetorical question mark.


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's one for ya

And at the other one : Iced Earth


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2008)

Blind Guardian


----------



## gaunten (Dec 10, 2008)

MFB said:


> Here's one for ya
> 
> And at the other one : Iced Earth


 
did you mean mine? if so, you're wrong 

edit: hint, it's not a metal band


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2008)

gaunten said:


> did you mean mine? if so, you're wrong
> 
> edit: hint, it's not a metal band


 
Coldplay = Kids cars and winter?


----------



## gaunten (Dec 10, 2008)

YES! actually I just googled "playing in cold" and this got up.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 10, 2008)

TimSE said:


> iv put alot of my brain power into this one



Crowbar?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Crowbar?



quoth the raven "Nevermour"


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 10, 2008)

oh well, it was still a good guess!


----------



## cev (Dec 10, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> View attachment 9141



I'm gonna go with Blotted Science on this one, given that the name of the picture is 'blotted.jpg'


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL D'oh!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok how about this one?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Metallica?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 10, 2008)

No.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 10, 2008)

cev said:


> I'm gonna go with Blotted Science on this one, given that the name of the picture is 'blotted.jpg'



...No it isn't. 





...Well ok, maybe it is. Damn.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2008)

Oasis for the last one?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


>



HINTS:

First pic, the guitarist got hit by a car back before they were popular. He sued the driver, got a shit load of money, and bought him & everyone in the band badass equipment. They're from West Coast USA. This band name is one word, two syllables.

The 2nd one, the band members minus the singer did a song for a Spongebob episode. This band name is one word, three syllables.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


> HINTS:
> 
> First pic, the guitarist got hit by a car back before they were popular. He sued the driver, got a shit load of money, and bought him & everyone in the band badass equipment. They're from West Coast USA. This band name is one word, two syllables.
> 
> *The 2nd one, the band members minus the singer did a song for a Spongebob episode. This band name is one word, three syllables*.



 really? spongebob?


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1303006 said:


>



Nile.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

Good jorb!!

Anybody wanna take a crack at the others?


----------



## daybean (Dec 11, 2008)

Pantera!!!


----------



## daybean (Dec 11, 2008)

here is a hard one 






and for his fans there is a....


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

daybean said:


> Pantera!!!



 I should have got that  they did a spongebob song?


----------



## daybean (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I should have got that  they did a spongebob song?



well, their music was on one of the episodes, no singing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6eJoVG8jP4


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

daybean said:


> well, their music was on one of the episodes, no singing.




Wow. that is badass.  I should have seen that episode. my son loves spongebob


----------



## petereanima (Dec 11, 2008)

could someone explain me the pantera pic? i just dont get it...


----------



## lobee (Dec 11, 2008)

Pant - era

A picture showing different eras of pants. I never would have got it!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 11, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, o.k., shit, fuck me.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

daybean said:


> here is a hard one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seal? the Black Bald dude??


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Dayvid... the last pic wasn't necessary, was it...?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Ok how about this one?



Dammit someone already did a Pantera one  I didn't see it!  Anyway, that was mine too, Pant-Tearer.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Dammit someone already did a Pantera one  I didn't see it!  Anyway, that was mine too, Pant-Tearer.



Would have be easier if you used PANTS! 






ZeroSignal said:


> Dayvid... the last pic wasn't necessary, was it...?



probably not


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

THEY ARE PANTS YOU FUCKIN YANK!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> THEY ARE PANTS YOU FUCKIN YANK!



Wait... I thought we called them trousers over here?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> THEY ARE PANTS YOU FUCKIN YANK!



They are "UNDER"-pants  


 Which alot of people would think Underwear


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wait... I thought we called them trousers over here?



No dude I meant MY Pantera one -


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> No dude I meant MY Pantera one -



it kind of makes sence now that you told use what it was


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

lol yeah nevermind, the moment's passed! i'll think of another...


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

gaunten said:


>



could also mean:


----------



## TimSE (Dec 11, 2008)

TimSE said:


> get this then!



noones got mine yet

Hint: VERY unmetal


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

welcome to the jungle? LOL. I know, that's not a band name.

I honestly have no clue. Can you give a hint?


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> *This:*



Mine also has yet to answered. 

*HINT: * Not metal, and rather mid-late nineties.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Randolph... I demand a clue.


----------



## drjenkins (Dec 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> Mine also has yet to answered.
> 
> *HINT: * Not metal, and rather mid-late nineties.



Spacehog


----------



## TimSE (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


> welcome to the jungle? LOL. I know, that's not a band name.
> 
> I honestly have no clue. Can you give a hint?



More chav music


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Randolph... I demand a clue.





drjenkins said:


> Spacehog


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Randy said:


>



Is that the answer?


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

Spacehog is the answer.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn your hide. 

I've never even heard of that before...


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

same here!


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Damn your hide.
> 
> I've never even heard of that before...





sami said:


> same here!



 

The next one should be quite a bit easier:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

Protest The Hero? 

Well, it's definitely not lupus.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wrong and right at the same time. 

It's Protest the Hero, but this time, it's also Lupus. 

EDIT: Another one;





*
CLUE:* _Not_ really "metal".


----------



## TimSE (Dec 11, 2008)

Why must i suck so much at these  once someone guesses its so easy 

i still have one at teh end of page 7 (or 8) noone has got yet


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> Wrong and right at the same time.
> 
> It's Protest the Hero, but this time, it's also Lupus.
> 
> ...



Dropkick Murphys?

(still have no clue bout the waterfall pic)


----------



## TimSE (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


> Dropkick Murphys?
> 
> (still have no clue bout the waterfall pic)



cant you take the rain on this empty house? it doesnt bother me (wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

Waterfall... 

Not a clue.



sami said:


> Dropkick Murphys?



Ding-ding-ding.


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

that was an awesome pic btw!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

No ones figured out my first two pics either.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304224 said:


> No ones figured out my first two pics either.



Eyehategod or how ever they spell it? Or Godsmack or Godhead?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

Nope.

Either I'm really smart, you guys are really dumb, or these are just too hard.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

Are all 3 of those pics the same band? Like, they're all a clue? Or are they 3 seperate ones?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

They are three different ones, sorry.
Same goes for my earlier post.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, is the middle one Deicide?

Here's one for ya - 






A bit easy, but meh  it's late!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

It's _*NOT*_ Deicide!!  Nice try tho.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1304224 said:


>



God Forbid?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

Nu uh.

Thank you!! and please try again.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> God Forbid?



AH I knew I was forgeting this band


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Ok, is the middle one Deicide?
> 
> Here's one for ya -
> 
> ...


Sikth


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## S-O (Dec 11, 2008)

@ All_&#165;our_Bass' Pics



1. Dark Angel?

2. I think this is easy, Atheist?

3. The Magic Elf?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

S-O said:


> 1. Dark Angel?
> 
> *2. I think this is easy, Atheist?*
> 3. The Magic Elf?



Damn, that would make alot of sence


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2008)

NO (Hint: Not metal)

YES

NO (Hint: Tis a forum member)




All_&#165;our_Bass;1303006 said:


>


 
Different bands, mind you.


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

^Deftones. I figured it mighta been too hard to figure it out.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


> ^Deftones. I figured it mighta been too hard to figure it out.



 maybe you should have put a "deaf" guy in there


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

i was gonna make a v2 of it where they're holding parts from their covers in one hand and those old school hearing horns in the other.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

sami said:


> i was gonna make a v2 of it where they're holding parts from their covers in one hand and those old school hearing horns in the other.



that would have made it a bit easier


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304224 said:


> No ones figured out my first two pics either.


The Angelic Process! Fuck yeah, nice one.



All_¥our_Bass;1304224 said:


>


What, Noodles' gnomish lawn metal?



All_¥our_Bass;1303006 said:


>


Skrewdriver much?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 12, 2008)

The gnome _is_ noodles. 



All_&#165;our_Bass;1303006 said:


>


No ones gotten these yet.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm, shoulda known Skrewdriver was too obvious.














some easy ones. from hard to easy.


----------



## Variant (Dec 12, 2008)

The screwdriver is Tool. 




How b'out this one:


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2008)

Star of Ash is one


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, Star of Ash.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 12, 2008)

Variant said:


> The screwdriver is Tool.


DING-DING-DING!!


----------



## Variant (Dec 12, 2008)

abyssalservant said:


> some easy ones. from hard to easy.



Danzig?


----------



## gaunten (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304570 said:


> DING-DING-DING!!


 
heh, I was thinking stranglehold, but then it occured to me, it's a john woo game, not a band
suicidal tendencies perhaps?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 12, 2008)

What about this one - 






Bit easy, but I suck at this


----------



## loktide (Dec 12, 2008)

i got one for you:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

Velvet Revolver?

Velour handgun?

Satin Pistola?



EDIT: and Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza?


----------



## loktide (Dec 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> EDIT: and Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Velvet Revolver?



*sigh* Yeah ...


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304570 said:


> DING-DING-DING!!



Suffocation.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304310 said:


> NO (Hint: Not metal)
> 
> YES
> 
> ...



"The Sunbird" is Opeth.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Why must i suck so much at these  once someone guesses its so easy
> 
> i still have one at teh end of page 7 (or 8) noone has got yet



noones got this yet


----------



## lobee (Dec 12, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1304570 said:


> DING-DING-DING!!


Choking Victim.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 12, 2008)

lobee said:


> Choking Victim.



But he's not a victim. He's going it to himself.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> noones got this yet



smokescreen?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 12, 2008)

abysmalrites said:


> smokescreen?



Nope

HINT:
Think more towards how the words sound rather than how theyr spelled


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> noones got this yet



Sigur Ros?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 12, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> Sigur Ros?



We have a winner!!


----------



## TimSE (Dec 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> get this then!



10 pages later no one has it yet so ....



i win

/thread


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> But he's not a victim. He's going it to himself.



He could be schizophrenic, where is your god now?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> He could be schizophrenic, where is your god now?



I'm agnostic, foo'.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your god is confused!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 12, 2008)

No, my god may or may not exist!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

QUANTUM GOD!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 12, 2008)

Had much caffeine today, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been playing a lot of video games and drinking a lot of soda....


----------



## lobee (Dec 12, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> But he's not a victim. He's going it to himself.


So if we were in a restaurant and I was doing the international sign for choking because I have a bacon weave lodged in my throat you'd tell me to stop choking myself and walk a way thinking, "what a tit"?

That's cold man.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I have been playing a lot of video games and drinking a lot of soda....







lobee said:


> So if we were in a restaurant and I was doing the international sign for choking because I have a bacon weave lodged in my throat you'd tell me to stop choking myself and walk a way thinking, "what a tit"?
> 
> That's cold man.



Hmm. I probably would, because I'm cool like that, and I like tits, but I guess I read "choking" and thought "strangling" or something.

Apparently there is a band called Choke. I don't think Self Strangulation exists, though.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 13, 2008)

AYB confirms Opeth and Suffocation 
Noone gets mine


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 15, 2008)

This one may be easy for you guys.. but dammit i feel left out, so i'm gonna contribute!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 15, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


>



At a glance, this reminds me of a page from the old Ripley's Believe It or Not books.


----------



## MFB (Dec 15, 2008)

Job For A Cowboy
Napalm Death

and...Gorefest?


----------



## sami (Dec 15, 2008)

I would have to say JFAC as well.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2008)

Last two are Napalm Death and an extremely NSFW Cannibal Corpse.

Did I get it?


----------



## loktide (Dec 16, 2008)

here's another one for ya:


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 16, 2008)

loktide said:


> here's another one for ya:



Textures?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> Textures?



That was my guess, too (also considering that's the name of the image). I was listening to Silhouettes earlier today. Fantastic album.


----------



## loktide (Dec 16, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That was my guess, too (also considering that's the name of the image).



D'OH!!! 

i thought the name would remain hidden. or did you cheat?


----------



## loktide (Dec 16, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> This one may be easy for you guys.. but dammit i feel left out, so i'm gonna contribute!!



nightwish?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Those tiles remind me of The Sims...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

loktide said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> i thought the name would remain hidden. or did you cheat?



you can right click then goto "properties" then it shows you the whole address.  so they did cheat in a way


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2008)

loktide said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> i thought the name would remain hidden. or did you cheat?



In the forumspy, pictures show up as their URLs.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> In the forumspy, pictures show up as their URLs.



Ah. See I don't even use that


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 16, 2008)

For what it's worth I didn't cheat on that!


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

haha, I was going to use the same kind of image for Textures. I knew right away without cheating


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2008)

loktide said:


> nightwish?


 



ZeroSignal said:


> Last two are Napalm Death and an extremely NSFW Cannibal Corpse.
> 
> Did I get it?


 



MFB said:


> Job For A Cowboy
> Napalm Death


 
All correct... its Nightwish, Job For A Cowboy, Napalm Death, and Cannibal Corpse.. you guys are all too fuckin good at this game!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2008)

_Ready...
_
*Set...*

*GO!
*


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ wtf?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it lupus?


----------



## JoryGriffin (Dec 16, 2008)

I got nightmares from that baby


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

Randy said:


> _Ready...
> _
> *Set...*
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!      
 funniest thing I've seen all day!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ wtf?



Yes.



ZeroSignal said:


> Is it lupus?



No. :foreman:



JoryGriffin said:


> I got nightmares from that baby



Yes.



sami said:


> WTF!!!!
> funniest thing I've seen all day!!



...maybe...?


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

green. pharoah. easter. baby.

&#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653;


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

sami said:


> green. pharoah. easter. baby.
> 
> &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653; &#607;&#647;&#653;



AH! Maybe that's what's throwing some people off... pay no mind to the Easter basket or whatever the hell that is.


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

Soilent Green?

Doesnt explain the Egyptian part of it though


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

MFB said:


> Soilent Green?
> 
> Doesnt explain the Egyptian part of it though



Though that's not who it is, I would rep you for trying as well as picking a rather obscure, pretty tight band. 

_*ahem*_ _I'd wager this little youngster bears a pretty strong resemblance to his parents, one of which might be the god of the afterlife_ _*ahem*_


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

God damn it, Hades was Greek nvm


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 17, 2008)

Isis? Ra? Osiris?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

Psyclapse said:


> Isis? Ra? Osiris?



You're getting much, much closer. 

Also, something _a little_ easier while you mull that one over some more:


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> _Ready...
> _
> *Set...*
> 
> ...



Born of Osiris?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

You win, Matt.


----------



## lobee (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> You're getting much, much closer.
> 
> Also, something _a little_ easier while you mull that one over some more:


Is that Ion Dissonance?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

lobee said:


> Is that Ion Dissonance?



Very good.


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

Question about the Born of Osiris pic : why the hell is the baby green?


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2008)

MFB said:


> Question about the Born of Osiris pic : why the hell is the baby green?





Osiris is green.


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought they did that to represent darker skin not necessarily little green gods running around


----------



## lobee (Dec 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Very good.


The only reason I got it was because my roommate used to have an Ion and as soon as I thought Ion, I thought Ion Dissonance.



Here are mine. These are 2 separate bands:








No it's not RATM. It has to do with what he is doing, not who he is.








Edit: I had a third but the band was used already.


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2008)

Killswitch Engage?


----------



## lobee (Dec 18, 2008)

MFB said:


> Killswitch Engage?




I thought it might be hard if you haven't seen Tom Morello play live.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

lobee said:


> I thought it might be hard if you haven't seen Tom Morello play live.



I haven't seen him live and I know he uses the Killswitch alot


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 18, 2008)

OHH! I love these games!!

These are easy, but lets give it a try...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> OHH! I love these games!!
> 
> These are easy, but lets give it a try...



Celtic Frost??


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 18, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Celtic Frost??




yeah, that was the really easy one, last one before I go to bed, another super easy (but hopefully deceptive) one:


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> yeah, that was the really easy one, last one before I go to bed, another super easy (but hopefully deceptive) one:





and that was the only one I DID get


----------



## cev (Dec 18, 2008)

lefty robb said:


>



Skid Row?


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

^


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2008)

@ 'Skid Row'


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 18, 2008)

cev said:


> Skid Row?




Yup!!! I thought you guys would love that..


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 18, 2008)

So I realized a little later this one may not be as easy and I thought, I will give you a hint, 2 word name, and the pictures may actually represent something/meaning, don't take them litterally (i.e. its not Christgasgrave)


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

...eesh. no clue. ?_?


----------



## lobee (Dec 18, 2008)

Grateful Dead?


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

omg lololol that's gotta be it


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 18, 2008)

lobee said:


> Grateful Dead?


 

LOL, that's not it, but damn, I guess that would kinda work, 'cept I would have never associated great with any of those pics. here's a clue, you got 1 part right, and its an old school metal band. (all mine are metal)


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldnt say that Robb, I mean you don't think Jesus is great? He's JESUS! C'mon?!


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 19, 2008)

MFB said:


> I wouldnt say that Robb, I mean you don't think Jesus is great? He's JESUS! C'mon?!





Umm...No.


And I'm just going to put an end to that pic with: Its Mercyful Fate....

Still got this one left..


----------



## MFB (Dec 19, 2008)

I was tempted to put an "/sarcasm" at the end but decided against it


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 19, 2008)

MFB said:


> I was tempted to put an "/sarcasm" at the end but decided against it



Yeah, that might have helped


----------



## winterlover (Dec 19, 2008)

FUN SHIT!!!!

mine, 1st one, was used but i don't care





another, similar





a good one





better band but easy





brutal band, the bold pretty much does it





these two are for one band!!!!









got to think about it


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 19, 2008)

winterlover said:


>



Dimmu Borgir?




winterlover said:


> a good one



Full Blown Chaos uses this as their symbol, but I know it's not just a band logo.




winterlover said:


>



Deicide?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 19, 2008)

winterlover said:


> FUN SHIT!!!!
> 
> mine, 1st one, was used but i don't care
> 
> ...



either Dimmu Borgir or Dark Fortress...which means the same i think.




> better band but easy



darkthrone


----------



## winterlover (Dec 19, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Dimmu Borgir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deicide, yes, dimmu, yes, fbc NOPE!



petereanima said:


> either Dimmu Borgir or Dark Fortress...which means the same i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dark fortress yes, darkthrone yes

anybody else


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 19, 2008)

lefty robb said:


>



Edge Of Sanity.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 20, 2008)

ne more ideas??? theres one left!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 20, 2008)

Keep of Kalessen?


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 20, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Edge Of Sanity.


 

w00t! you get a cookie!


----------



## winterlover (Dec 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Keep of Kalessen?



nope

and the double ne1?


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2008)

Its looks close but it's not Chimaira is it?


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Groff (Jan 12, 2009)

Randy said:


>



Bad movie dog in a field? 

EDIT: Is it Big Dumb Face?


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2009)

It's Big Dumb Face


----------



## sami (Jan 13, 2009)

hahaha, wasup with the dog, dawg??


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2009)

He needed to be in the shot to imply a great difference in relative size.


----------

